# Phosphates in ADA fertilizers system.



## M.eremin (24 Feb 2019)

Hall!
As I know the old system fertilizers has contained nitrates and phosphates. Seem to be It had a strange ratio N : P in "special shade" and "special lights" (Tom Barr gives that data).  But now ADA has only Nitrates (without phosphates) in their Nitrogen ferts. Am I right?
Anybody knows how does ADA recommend to add phosphates in an aquarium using their new ferts system?
Or ADA believes that aquarium saturates on phosphates with help fish only? But...What about the small number of fishes in tanks? I don't like oversaturating of fishes.
Thanks a lot.


----------



## jon32 (16 Mar 2019)

M.eremin said:


> ADA believes that aquarium saturates on phosphates with help fish only?


 yes and powersand + aqua soil
Read this: http://www.adana.co.jp/en/aj_backnumber/archives/872
also good video on the new ferts


----------

